
How to Avoid Limiting Your Programming Career - majikarp
https://zeroequalsfalse.press/posts/how-to-avoid-limiting-your-programming-career#.XIpljjFyY9Q.hackernews
======
pixeloution
Articles like this do a disservice to everyone. For starters: a Stack Overflow
survey is not a random sample of all programmers - it's a sample of people who
are on Stack Overflow.

A better source might be the Bureau of Labor Statistics -
[https://www.bls.gov/cps/demographics.htm#age](https://www.bls.gov/cps/demographics.htm#age)
\- which shows

    
    
      * 68% of "Computer Programmers" older than age 35,
      * 45% of "Computer Programmers" above age 45. 
      * 29% of "Web Developers" above age 45
    

Most of this article doesn't hold up, but the agist part is the most
egregious.

